# Old silver craftsman paint match



## cpchriste (Jan 19, 2014)

Rustoleum matte nickel metallic is practically identical to the 80's OEM paint. It's a little particular regarding application temperature, film thickness, and cleanliness, but does end up an exact match. $5.76 at HD vs $27 at sears for their version. Almost pays for all the paints that I tried which didn't work. Pictures later.


----------



## cpchriste (Jan 19, 2014)

Photos as promised.
The left and right auger housing sides are original, the other surfaces were done using Rustoleum matte nickel metallic


----------



## JLawrence08648 (Jan 15, 2017)

Rust-oleum 2x Ultra Cover Gloss Dark Gray #249115 and Winter Gray #284998


----------

